# In my mind , heart & soul Josquin best work his Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae!!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What a passionated outstanding missa, this missa would apeal to non religious proselythic anti religieous people, let's face it music is music religious or not, and this missa my dearest and loyal friends his is best so far try the Erdas(label) my favorite version followed by Tallis Scholars or Methamorphose Biscantor ensemble.

Deprofundis order you imperatively to seek out and listen or buy this incredible state of the art missa, it will mind blowen you, you will feel it's etherical nature , the angelical harmonies this is so beautiful far out, listen to gloria and benedictus per se wow, is ain't it amazing folks hmm?

Common now follow my order and tell the sellers deprofundis sent me and if i dont buy it he gonna be raving mad at me for ignoring sutch a work of art, he gonna punish me (water bording) joke...

Just kidding folks you know in your heart you most trust me, and you will love this missa, you will blush , like your first love...

Did i said enought already i have like 4 version of this missa, so run to your local records store order it, or download it,please do to yourself this incredible favor, dont avoid this music from the highest of the heaven.
:angel:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I agreee this is a nice mass. At the moment I'm mostly listening to the last three masses: Pange Lingue, De Beata Virgine and Sine Nomine. But I, like you, am interested in Metamorphoses and I enjoyed hearing what they do with Herules deux Ferarriae. A friend of mine had put me off, saying it becomes crude and over-dramatic when they all sing together, like at the end of the Sanctus. But I think that's to faire la fine bouche trop, there's a lot to enjoy in it, a good antidote to Water Testolin. They certainly use the two choirs better though in Pange Lingue and De Beata Virgine. 

What is the Erdas label? I just ordered the Pomerium recording of the mass. Have you heard Hilliard's recording?


----------

